# decoder looses its cruise control



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I all, I have a NCE Power Pro system and use it with and older QSI Quantum Magnum G scale decoder. I have and issue when I address the QSI loco, set it to a speed, then address another loco. When I re-address the QSI loco it slows to a stop and I have to increase the speed back to where I had it (it is like it looses its cruise control). This does not happen if I use the NCE recall button, only when I re-address the QSI loco. Any ideas? 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't have a solution for you (except to use the recall button) but I've experienced the same issue with my NCE system. And this happens with four separate decoder brands: Zimo, ESU, NCE, and Digitrax. So it's not the decoder, I don't think


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

This was answered on the NCE forums yesterday. Here is the content of the post.

Steve,

That is exactly how it should act. When you first address a loco it thinks
the speed (and functions) should be off. But when you 'recall'; a loco it
knows what those values were before and uses them again. That's why you have
two ways to do this. One says ignore prior settings (you put in a new
address), one says keep track of the prior settings (recall).

-Ken Cameron, Member JMRI Dev Team


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Dennis and riderdan. What do people do with systems which don't have a recall button. If I have two trains running and I want to blast the whistle on one and ring he bell on the other without the recall button they will stop when re-addressed to perform the function. Then I have to restart them? Seems odd, I feel like I am missing something in a setting (either the decoder or the NCE system). 
Thanks again for your feedback.
Steve


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Good question re how do other dcc systems keep track of multiple locos and allow a throttle to flip between them. I don't know the answer to that. 

As far as the NCE system is concerned, I think this is precisely what the Recall button is for, as explained by Dennis. Why would you want to press Select Loco + 4 digit address + Enter just activate a function? Just cycle the Recall to that address and press the function key or do whatever else you need to with that loco. Easy.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Well, if I recall  the recall button can hold six addressed in it. I'm not sure if that includes accessory addresses or just loco addresses. If I wanted to manage more than six locos, switches and or animation at some point the locos running would have to be re addressed and they would stop. I'm not saying I would do that but what if? What happens under computer control? Does the PC keep re addressing the locos or does it have a larger loco recall stack?
thanks
Steve


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

JMRI DecoderPro has that capability.

If you have your DCC system setup to use it wireless using your home internet router or a closed wireless router like I do just for my trains. Then you can use your Android or IPad phone and load your train configurations onto your phone.

DecoderPro will allow you to select two engines and have then displayed with the Function buttons visible. You can even have one or both engine be in a consist.

DecoderPro also has a feature that you can change the default function button numbers (F1-F27) to readable words, like Bell, Whistle, Smoke, Brake, etc. Makes it easy to read as some of my function setups are different between my engine types.

DecoderPro will also will load your function controllers for your turnouts and have them ready to use also with readable names.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Dennis - Thank you for posting the piece from the NCE board. (I signed up there five years ago, but I'm not good at keeping track of all these $%&* usernames and passwords, etc.

That may be the reason I keep finding one or other of my engines suddenly doesn't want to move even though the sound card is going uphill at 50 mph. I occasionally stuff the Pro Cab unit in a pocket when I need both hands on something. Next time I grab it, I push a few buttons but nothing happens. Then I look at the readout and wonder why it's asking what momentum I want, etc. It's like "butt dialing" your smartphone.

I must be more careful.

JackM


----------

